

I can't think of a good name for my upcoming game. [video] - amichail

Check it out. Your initial impressions may help me come up with a name for it.<p>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPhANp8_4xM<p>This game is a work in progress and may not be representative of the release version.<p>Instructions:<p>* Horizontal, vertical, and diagonal lines connect circles of the same color.<p>* A move is made by selecting a column. Any color match with at least one of its two circles in that column will have them shrunk.<p>* Roughly, circles in between will change to that color and gaps in between will create circles of that color.<p>* When a stack of circles lands, it will be automatically selected with behavior as above.
======
Zenst
Looks like a cross between connect four and tetris.

Beyond calling it `blue balls` I'd suggest making up a name which has a domain
available.

Or just call it Connectris.

Also reminds me of a Star Trek TNG episode (The Game iirc) which had this game
that just played itself if you let it, it almost seems to be like that.

------
helen842000
A few random suggestions

Circuit breaker - You could rename the points to volts/amps, so the user is
collecting the "electricity" that they've zapped.

BallFall Synapse SparkTap TrackAttack BondBreaker

Once you start throwing round the right kind of words you'll find one you
like.

------
revorad
I LOVE your earlier game Dropzap. This one looks even more fun. You could call
it anything really. Here are a few random ones that come to mind:

Zaptron

CrossZap

ZapX

CrossTalk

ZipZap

ZingZap

------
jenne313
May I suggest a portmanteau of Linear and Arc ... LineArc? The way that the
gaps create circles reminded me of electrical arcing. Best of luck to you!

~~~
Zenst
"portmanteau" What a brilliant word, thank you.

------
altsa
BubbleBalls.

Also, the mechanics of the game are hard to understand at first.

------
ActVen
ColorLink ConnectColor ColorGrid

------
qrlawified
Fingerballs.

------
reiz
BubbleColor

------
yashchandra
Fallicle (falling circle?)

------
mrose
Two words: Ball Blaster

